# 722 won't pause



## kutchins (Mar 20, 2004)

Our 722 has developed a situation where if you try to pause an event, it won't work but will immediately go back to live action. The whole machine acts sluggishly, but if you're able to go to a recorded program, you can pause/play it without problem.

Along with this today, we've seen some spontaneous re-booting. While I'm a long-time Dish subscriber, I've not had technical issues for some time, so I'm looking for advice on how best to proceed with the support process.

Additionally, we've got a large number of recordings on the hard drive and am wondering if there's a way to transfer them to a hard drive. I don't currently have that service enabled, but would certainly do so if I can transfer the recordings to it and then use them assuming Dish sends out a replacement receiver.

Any ideas and thoughts would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

kutchins said:


> Our 722 has developed a situation where if you try to pause an event, it won't work but will immediately go back to live action. The whole machine acts sluggishly, but if you're able to go to a recorded program, you can pause/play it without problem.
> 
> Along with this today, we've seen some spontaneous re-booting. While I'm a long-time Dish subscriber, I've not had technical issues for some time, so I'm looking for advice on how best to proceed with the support process.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, you need to call tech support. It can be a great experience or a hassle. But you might get the EHD authorization on your account for free. One example of this can be seen in this thread.

Of course you'll need to buy an external hard drive. When you get to that point you may want to skim/review the thread External Hard Drives That Work.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Might want to do a bit of trouble shooting before you call service. 

1) Check your timers and Dish Passes. If you are pushing 500+ timer events or your Dish Passing are above 20, reducing might help what you are describing. 

Also.. what do you mean by large number of recordings?


----------



## kutchins (Mar 20, 2004)

We went through and erased a fair number of recorded programs leaving about 30 half-hour ones.

I tried the chat with tech support feature to no great result so I'm going to have to phone tech support and start all over again.

On the chat, though, the tech said that if I enable an EHD on the existing DVR and record our saved programs AND get a replacement of the same model, I can use the hard drive without it being reformatted. Is that correct. I got the sense that Dish had to authorize another serial number or something regardless of the replacement being the same model.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

As long as it's a ViP series DVR, you will be fine. EHD's are authorized per account and can be moved among DVR's on the same account.


----------



## kutchins (Mar 20, 2004)

Thank you all for your comments. On to telephone tech support!!!


----------



## AreWeThereYet (Jan 19, 2010)

kutchins said:


> On the chat, though, the tech said that if I enable an EHD on the existing DVR and record our saved programs AND get a replacement of the same model, I can use the hard drive without it being reformatted. Is that correct. I got the sense that Dish had to authorize another serial number or something regardless of the replacement being the same model.


I had to replace a 612. After getting my 612 replacement going I asked to have another hit sent to the replacement 612 DVR for the EHD activation. The 1st CSR had no idea what I was talking about. She said I already had activated the EHD. I replied no, that was with my old 612, she replied huh? I then asked for advanced tech support and he sent the hit. That 1st CSR was a doozey. Wasted an hour over the phone to get the remote to work. Her final solution was to send me a new remote. I thought huh???  I read the install instructions while putting HER on hold and figured it out myself. :lol:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

AreWeThereYet said:


> I read the install instructions while putting HER on hold and figured it out myself.


----------



## kutchins (Mar 20, 2004)

I stalled as long as I could throughout the day and finally called tech support. After the usual and unnecessarily long song and dance, Dish will be sending a replacement unit and even waived the handling fee. Our recorded programs which failed to transfer to the EHD are toast, but some people have real problems.

Thanks to all for input.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm guessing that you tried a hard boot with the receiver--unplug the receiver for x amount of time (I usually leave it about 10 minutes) and then plug it back in. If the hard drive is going south, this won't work permanently, but it could help long enough to get programs moved to an external hard drive.

Good luck!


----------

